# après que + mode (indicatif / subjonctif ?)



## ufoseeker

Salut à tous!

Pensez-vous qu'il soit plus correct de dire:

"Puis, une nuit, après qu'un grand orchestre se soit produit" ou "Puis, une nuit, après qu'un grand orchestre se fût produit" ?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucun des deux !  Il faut l'indicatif après _après que_ :

_après qu'un grand orchestre s'*est produit*_ (passé composé)
_après qu'un grand orchestre se *produisit*_ (passé simple)
ou mieux : _après qu'un grand orchestre se *fut produit*_ (passé antérieur, sans accent circonflexe)


----------



## brunoed1

Dans une présentation Power Point en français, j'ai vu la phrase:  " Le remboursement est négocié entre la société de transport et le governement après que ce dernier ait obtenu les formulaires obligatoires.

J'ai appris que l'indicatif, pas le subjonctif, suit la conjonction après que.  Quel est l'avis du forum?

Merci.


----------



## janpol

cette faute est fréquente en France
je dirais : " après que ce dernier a obtenu..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Le français étant une langue vivante, donc en mutation constante, il faut faire remarquer que l'usage du subjonctif dans ce cas est bien connu. Voici ce qu'en dit "Le bon usage" (1137 a 1, 14ème ed.):En particulier, _*après que*_ est traditionnellement suivi de l'indicatif (...)
Malgré la règle donnée ci-dessus, on observe une tendance, surtout forte depuis le deuxième tiers du XXème siècle, à faire suivre *après que* du subjonctif.​Suit une liste d'exemples sous la plume de Sartre, Montherlant, Duhamel, Mauriac, Camus, Roy, Maulnier, Cesbron, Daniel-Rops et Fr.Mitterand.

Après de tels noms, j'hésiterais, pour ma part, à le qualifier de fautif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous en avons souvent discuté sur nos forums. Voir notamment après qu'il eut/eût - mode
Et aussi sur le forum français-anglais : FR: après que + mode


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Quel temps convient dans ce cas svp ?
au jour de son anniversaire après que ses parents sont sortis / soient sortis , il s'est lèvé et a fait sa toilette puis ...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## alebeau

Bonsoir,

«après qu'ils sont sortis» est sans nul doute la forme correcte.

Contrairement à ce que vous avez probablement entendu dire à multiples reprises, il faut utiliser l'indicatif avec « après que » par opposition à « avant que », qui est toujours suivi du subjonctif.

Bien à vous,

André


----------



## snarkhunter

*alebeau* a parfaitement raison.
Toutefois, on constate dans l'expression usuelle une certaine prédominance du _subjonctif_, sans doute parce que c'est celui-ci qui semble "plus naturel" à l'oreille.

Il n'en reste pas moins que, sur la base de la grammaire française actuelle, cela reste encore une erreur.


----------



## matoupaschat

_"Erreur"_ commise et partagée, selon "Le bon usage" (Grevisse-Goosse), par des auteurs comme Sartre, Montherlant, Duhamel, Mauriac, Camus, Roy, Maulnier, Cesbron, Daniel-Rops, Aragon et Mitterand, des auteurs qui peuvent d'ailleurs parfaitement alterner dans leurs écrits l'indicatif _"tradition"_ et le subjonctif _"tendance". _On en tirera les leçons...


----------



## tragedy2000

Notre prof nous a souvent dit qu'on devrait utiliser l'indicatif ici ,mais quand même il y a beaucoup de français qui l'utilise faussement parce qu'après "avant que" on utilise le subjonctif. C'est pourquoi on attendrait que le contraire serait aussi une expression après laquelle on devrait utiliser le subjonctif. 
Pour conclure, PAS DE SUBJONCTIF!

+SONT PARTIS


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est aussi ce que je conseillerais à ceux qui apprennent le français et dont ce n'est évidemment pas la langue maternelle. De là à conclure que le subjonctif est complètement faux, il y a un pas que je recommanderais aux mêmes apprenants étrangers de ne pas franchir, tout simplement: une langue vivante, ça évolue  .


----------



## Maître Capello

matoupaschat said:


> _"Erreur"_ commise et partagée, selon "Le bon usage" (Grevisse-Goosse), par des auteurs comme Sartre, Montherlant, Duhamel, Mauriac, Camus, Roy, Maulnier, Cesbron, Daniel-Rops, Aragon et Mitterand, des auteurs qui peuvent d'ailleurs parfaitement alterner dans leurs écrits l'indicatif _"tradition"_ et le subjonctif _"tendance". _On en tirera les leçons...


On remarquera toutefois que ce sont pour la plupart des exemples relativement récents comme le précisent bien lesdits Grevisse et Goosse :


> Malgré la règle donnée ci-dessus, on observe une tendance, surtout forte depuis le deuxième tiers du XXe s., à faire suivre _après que_  du subjonctif. […]
> Cette tendance a fait l’objet de vives critiques (par ex. dans _Ac. 2001_). Elle paraît pourtant irrésistible, quoique l’indic. ne soit nullement périmé, on l’a vu.




Quoi qu'il en soit, il est certain que personne – hormis peut-être les ignorants – ne vous contestera l'indicatif, alors que certains vous reprocheront le subjonctif.


----------



## janpol

C'est Sartre qui emploie un subjonctif là où l'on attend un indicatif ou bien c'est un personnage de roman (qui, dans un dialogue, peut fort bien s'exprimer dans un français approximatif  ?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Je n'ai pas le livre en question, mais voilà l'extrait que rapporte Grevisse-Goosse:_Autrefois - longtemps même après qu'elle m'ait quitté - j'ai pensé _[...] (SARTRE, _Nausée_ p.21).​En tout cas, ce n'est pas un dialogue, mais bien un monologue intérieur .


----------



## ljagavi

C'est un monologue intérieur par Antoine Roquentin, le personnage principal dans le roman Nausée.


----------



## janpol

Donc ce n'est pas Sartre qui emploie ce subjonctif, c'est A. Roquentin, héros de fiction et ça change tout ! Roquentin est un autodidacte qui a des trous dans sa culture ! 
Si Roquentin affirme que 2 + 2 = 5, je ne dirai pas que Sartre prétend que 2 + 2 = 5


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est un argument qui vaut évidemment ce qu'il vaut. Si ce n'est Sartre, cela doit au moins être son subconscient, qui devait ainsi se décharger de cet usage impur!
En tout cas, mon cher Janpol, tu me sembles porter sur cet exemple un regard qui appartient plus à un pur littéraire qu'à un grammairien. C'est parfaitement licite, bien entendu, et tout à fait compréhensible dans ton cas .


----------



## Valenciana91

Bonsoir à tous!

Dans cette phrase que j'ai lu dans un livre:

“_J’ai même poussé Jenny à porter plainte contre lui après qu’il *se soit montré* agressif à son égard.”_
Est-ce correct d'utiliser le passé du subjonctif comme ça après _aprés que?
_
Merci beaucoup


----------



## lamy08

Cela ne me choque pas, même si les puristes disent de mettre l'indicatif après "après que". Il y a une tendance très nette à construire de la même façon les subordonnées commençant par "avant que " et "après que".


----------



## matoupaschat

Je partage tout à fait l'opinion de Lamy


----------



## Logospreference-1

Même sentiment.

Les grammairiens jusqu'à présent, par un raisonnement qui à mon avis souffre de ne pas envisager plusieurs usages d'_après que, _justifient seulement l'indicatif. Or dans beaucoup de textes qui respectent cette règle, ce qui est indéniablement le cas la plupart du temps à l'écrit, l'indicatif me heurte. 

Ici, à l'indicatif j'aurais écrit _après qu'il se fut montré agressif_, en remarquant qu'à l'oral le passé antérieur ne se distingue pas du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif : _après qu'il se fût montré agressif_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vous étonnerai pas en disant que je ne suis pas de votre avis. Le subjonctif après _après que_ est une faute. Tant que la grammaire n'aura pas été réformée, il restera incorrect de mettre le subjonctif.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mais qui aura jamais l'idée de réformer la grammaire si l'usage ne se répand pas d'abord ? Un grammairien fou ?


----------



## janpol

Je lis que l'indicatif après « après que » choque l'oreille. C'est vrai : on entend tellement souvent le subjonctif que l'emploi de l'indicatif semble être une erreur. Cela ne doit pas inciter à préférer la forme fautive.
Je lis également que l'emploi du subjonctif après « après que » est légitime puisqu'il l'est après « avant que ». Je ne trouve pas anormal que deux conjonctions opposées exigent l'emploi de modes différents.
« après que + verbe au passé composé... » Je parle d'un événement passé. Je ne peux pas à la fois affirmer qu'un événement a eu lieu et, en employant le subjonctif, en douter.


----------



## matoupaschat

En fait, dans ce cas précis, je serais pour la coexistence pacifique des deux modes. Et j'ajouterais que l'emploi du subjonctif ne se réduit pas au doute qu'il est censé introduire, cela me paraîtrait un peu trop simple


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui : le subjonctif marque en particulier que l'action aurait pu ou pourrait ne pas arriver, ou encore que l'action est soumise à condition, dans les sens de _pas avant que : _dans ce dernier cas, les grammairiens coincent, car _après que_ peut parfaitement être synonyme de _seulement après que_ ou _pas avant que_, qui exigent le subjonctif.

En examinant en sens inverse, on découvre une faille dans mon raisonnement, car on devrait pouvoir trouver quelquefois  l'indicatif après _avant que_ en particulier pour une action passée, et force m'est de reconnaître que l'oreille l'interdit.


----------



## janpol

> L'emploi du subjonctif ne se réduit pas au doute qu'il est censé introduire


Je suis tout à fait de ton avis, Matou, il exprime aussi le souhait, l'ordre donné etc etc mais pas tout à la fois...


----------



## tpfumefx

L’emploi du mode subjonctif après la locution après que est devenu fréquent dans l’usage contemporain, mais il demeure critiqué par plusieurs grammairiens, qui préconisent l’emploi de l’indicatif. 

Pour moi, je vois le subjonctif après "après que" plus élégant à l'oreille que l'indicatif.


----------



## HerbertX

Je me demande ce qu'il y a d'"élégant" dans des formes telles que :
après que j'eusse été en France..
après qu'elle eût eu un enfant...
après qu'ils fermassent la porte
Quelle horreur


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tandis que _Avant qu'ils fermassent la porte_ est d'une rare beauté...

La "faute" dénoncée par M'Cap trouve son explication dans la notion d'_éventualité_, présente dans _avant que_ (d'où le subjonctif) mais pas dans _après que, _qui donc, "logiquement", devrait entraîner l'indicatif :





> À la différence de _avant que,_ qui implique une notion d’éventualité, _après que, _marquant que l’on considère le fait comme accompli, introduit une subordonnée dont le verbe doit être mis à l’indicatif. [Académie]


Mais le subjonctif est-il toujours interdit pour une certitude, et obligatoire pour une éventualité ?
Pourquoi _je crois qu'ils sont là_ ou _j'espère que tu vas bien_ (éventualité) ?
Pourquoi _je regrette qu'il ne soit pas venu_ ou _bien qu'il pleuve, je suis sorti sans parapluie_ (certitude) ?

On me dira que c'est comme ça, que "_espérer_ entraîne l'indicatif", "le regret entraîne le subjonctif" ou "après _bien que_ on doit employer le subjonctif" - mais là le serpent se mort la queue : on aurait tout aussi bien pu décréter que "_après que_ entraîne le subjonctif".

Maintenant, pourquoi cette tendance lourde de l'emploi du subjonctif après _après que_...?
On met en avant le parallèle entre _avant que_ et _après que_. On copierait par ignorance le deuxième sur le premier.
Mais alors on aurait tout aligné sur le temps le plus compliqué, nous qui ne connaissons plus le passé simple ou l'imparfait du subjonctif...?
Pourrait-on me citer _un seul autre exemple_ de dérive de l'indicatif vers le subjonctif dans le français moderne...?

Je crois tout simplement que _après que_ suivi du subjonctif est plus naturel en français, et que cet esprit naturel de la langue est combattu par la logique extérieure des grammairiens qui voudraient que leur logique prime sur l'esprit.


----------



## janpol

On a perdu l'habitude d'entendre ces formes en "asse" et on les juge inélégantes. Nos ancêtres qui les utilisaient à l'oral parlaient-ils une langue détestable ?
Pourquoi les formes en "asse" seraient-elles inharmonieuses ?
Dans le poème "La légende de la nonne", V. Hugo a repris dans chaque strophe  des rimes en "asse", ces rimes sont-elles laides quand elles terminent des imparfaits du subjonctif (pleurassent, frappassent, racontassent...) et belles quand elles sont la terminaison de présents de l'indicatif (s'entassent, embrassent, pourchassent, surpassent, remplacent, croassent...) ?
Je préfère la "musique" de "pleurassent" à celle de "pleurent".


----------



## DearPrudence

JeanDeSponde said:


> [...]
> La "faute" dénoncée par M'Cap trouve son explication dans la notion d'_éventualité_, présente dans _avant que_ (d'où le subjonctif) mais pas dans _après que, _qui donc, "logiquement", devrait entraîner l'indicatif :Mais le subjonctif est-il toujours interdit pour une certitude, et obligatoire pour une éventualité ?
> Pourquoi _je crois qu'ils sont là_ ou _j'espère que tu vas bien_ (éventualité) ?
> Pourquoi _je regrette qu'il ne soit pas venu_ ou _bien qu'il pleuve, je suis sorti sans parapluie_ (certitude) ?
> [...]


Et qu'en est-il de l'illogisme :
_"Je sors bien qu'il pleuve."_ (c'est une réalité : il est en train de pleuvoir)
_"Je sors même s'il pleut."_ (c'est une éventualité (même si ce n'est pas forcément évident dans mon exemple mais bon))
Dans d'autres langues romanes, les deux modes sont inversés (et "croire que, espérer que" sont suivis du subjonctif). 
Ce qui prouve pour moi que c'est un peu n'importe quoi de vouloir justifier un mode à tout prix ! 

Moi aussi j'utilise le subjonctif après "après que", parce que c'est toujours ce que j'ai entendu autour de moi et même si cela ne plaît pas à nos grammairiens purs et durs, je ne sens pas le besoin de m'en excuser et de me flageller 
Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas ce qui les chiffonne autant. À part pour être au-dessus du lot, pourquoi un tel refus à accepter cette forme aussi répandue ?


----------



## Nanon

HerbertX said:


> Je me demande ce qu'il y a d'"élégant" dans des formes telles que :
> après que j'eusse été en France..
> après qu'elle eût eu un enfant...
> après qu'ils fermassent la porte
> Quelle horreur


Rien d'élégant, si on considère l'emploi du subjonctif introduit par _après que_ comme une erreur - et non une horreur .
Indépendamment de la construction, je ne trouve pas que le subjonctif soit inélégant en tant que tel. Ni élégant, d'ailleurs. Mais tout le monde ne domine pas le subjonctif imparfait. Il faut donc s'attendre à un effet de surprise, voire de manque de naturel.
Seulement, voilà : ne pouvoir exprimer les nuances du subjonctif au passé en français me frustre au plus haut point - cf. le post de DearPrudence qui précède. Mais il n'y a que moi que ça regarde


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les linguistes sont ceux qui étudient la langue telle qu'elle est (dans sa diversité), et les grammairiens ceux qui définissent la langue comme elle devrait être.
Et beaucoup de linguistes pointent le fait que "le français correct", "le français des puristes" sont des tentatives _d'exclusion_ destinées à permettre à certains de se sortir du lot commun en se plaçant dans une supposée élite : "je parle mieux que vous, donc je vous suis supérieur". 
D'où, dans les dictionnaires ou les traités de grammaire, les qualificatifs péjoratifs "vulgaire", "familier", "populaire" pointant une supposée infériorité de langue : rares sont les linguistes qui valident de telles distinctions.
La grammaire, pour moi, est à mettre en parallèle avec l'_étiquette_, grammaire de la politesse, inventée pour que les nobles se distinguent des manants. Puis, quand les bourgeois ont commencé eux aussi à adopter l'étiquette, celle-ci a encore évolué pour réinstituer une différence entre bourgeois et nobles.
Un autre parallèle avec l'habillement : un jeune homme mettra une cravate pour un entretien d'embauche, non pas parce que la cravate est un accessoire décoratif, mais parce qu'elle dénote un statut social - ou une aspiration vers ce statut.
Et il emploiera "après que" avec l'indicatif, autre marqueur de l'éducation


----------



## Nanon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Et il emploiera "après que" avec l'indicatif, autre marqueur de l'éducation


Oh, que non. Enfin, ça dépend où il veut être embauché. Je suis sûre que de nombreux employeurs potentiels (y compris des chefs de service, des DRH et plein de porteurs de cravate) ignorent ce point de grammaire. Certains seraient même capables de voir une erreur là où il n'y en a pas. Autrement dit, le récepteur du message peut ne pas voir de marque d'éducation là où le candidat à l'embauche essaie vainement d'en utiliser une. Le malheureux...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Exact, Nanon : il est pris entre le marteau de la norme et la faucille de l'usage, comme aurait dit Coluche...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans _après que j'eusse été en France_, on force un peu le trait : entre _après que je fusse aller_ en France et _après que je fus allé en France_, je n'ai pas de préférence. Si j'emploie le subjonctif c'est pour exprimer que ce n'était pas évident que l'aille en France ; si je choisis l'indicatif je me borne a raconter le fait.


----------



## HerbertX

En tant que germanophone permettez-moi de faire les observations suivantes :

1. Le français passe pour une langue difficile. Personnellement je ne partage pas cette vue. Pour moi, le francais présente le grand avantage d'avoir des règles assez rigides, il suffit de les connaitre et de les appliquer en conséquence.

2. Pour moi, il n'y a pas de "logique" dans une langue. Ses règles sont arbitraires, elles ont evolué ou bien ont été imposées au fil des siècles. Pour donner un seul exemple: il n'y a pas d'article partitif en allemand, on dit donc "*je mange pain et non pas *je mange du pain. Pourquoi l'un serait-il plus "logique" ou moins "logique" que l'autre ?

3. Au lycée, j'ai appris que "avant que" est suivi du subjonctif. Il allait de soi que le verbe suivant "après que" était à l'indicatif. De même, en fac, les professeurs français ne consacraient pas une seule seconde à ce sujet lorsqu'on étudiait le subjonctif.

4. J'ai appris le passé simple, le passé surcomposé et bien sûr toutes les formes du subjonctif à tous les temps. Je connais donc toutes ces jolies formes...

5. Mes amis français - pourtant de la même génération que moi - n'utilisent pratiquement pas le passé simple, ni à l'oral ni à l'écrit, le passé surcomposé n'existe pas pour eux et le subjonctif de l'imparfait non plus. J'observe le même phénomène dans la presse francaise, même de qualité : rare est le passé simple, inexistant le subjonctif de l'imparfait. En discutant du subjonctif, des amis français m'ont souvent dit ceci : en principe, si on suivait la concordance des temps, il faudrait mettre le subjonctif de l'imparfait dans cette phrase, mais écoute, cela fait tellement "lourd" et est si inusité, surtout à l'oral, alors on mettra le subjonctif du présent.
Je vous invite à faire un petit test :
pendant une semaine, notez combien de fois vous entendez ou lisez (en dehors d'oeuvres littéraires, bien sûr) le passé simple et le subjonctif II. Je parie que les chiffres seront plutôt maigres.

6. Les lycéens allemands d'aujourd'hui n'apprennent plus ou de facon TRÈS sommaire seulement le passé simple et les deux temps du subjonctif. Leur  apprendre "Avant/ Après qu'ils eussent quitté la maison....." signifie leur rendre la vie très difficile, et ceci sans réelle nécessité. Je ne plaide pas du tout pour un français approximatif ou "allégé" , mais pour un français qui ne soit pas rébarbatif du simple fait de ses "innombrables" formes et terminaisons. ll n'est pas étonnant que tout le monde dise (à tort) que l'anglais est beaucoup plus simple.

7. Sans arrogance aucune, je vous recommande de lire quelques-uns des innombrables blogs et forums "sociaux" sur le net, vous y verrez des bourdes ahurissantes. Devant cette dégringolade de l'orthographe et de la syntaxe, vaut-il vraiment la peine de discuter sur le subjonctif ou l'indicatif avec "après que" ? Ne serait-il pas beaucoup plus urgent - et valorisant - de réfléchir sur ce qu'on pourrait faire contre la baisse générale de la maîtrise du français de la part des francophones ? (Les germanophones ne font pas mieux pour leur langue, soit dit en passant)

J'espère que cette contribution ne sera / soit pas effacée, au motif de s'écarter trop du sujet proprement dit.


----------



## littlepond

Avis d’un autre non-francophone : moi, je trouve l’indicatif après « après que » logique quand les faits se sont déjà passés, et personnellement je ne trouve pas comment on peut mettre le subjonctif là : il n’y a pas de doute à propos de ce qui s’est passé. J’accepte que toutes les règles grammaticales sont (ou semblent) arbitraires ; mais on cherche une logique si c’est possible, et avec l’indicatif ici, on l’a fait. Juste parce qu’une erreur est bien répandue ne me semble pas la raison suffisante pour changer une règle grammaticale pour qui on a une raison logique, qui d’ailleurs est bien comprise par les non-francophones, des étudiants de français (et alors, qui n’entendent pas ce subjonctif fautif après « après que »).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Herbert, sur les points 1 et 2 en rapport avec le fil :

Avant de respecter une règle, il faut savoir d'où elle vient, ce qui la motive.
La très grande majorité des règles du français sont de "bonnes" règles, que j'appelle (moi) "logiques" car elles collent au "génie de la langue", l'esprit de la langue française.
"_Bien que, avant que_ + subj." sont de telles règles : toute personne un peu familiarisée avec notre langue les suit naturellement.
C'est pour cela que tant de règles sont des exceptions qui peuvent sembler "illogiques"  : elles décrivent en fait les évolutions parfois chaotiques qui forgèrent petit à petit notre langue et son esprit.

Certaines règles, au contraire, sont issues d'un _raisonnement théorique_ en contradiction avec l'usage, avec le génie de la langue.
"_Après que_, au contraire, est suivi de l'indicatif" est imposé par ceux qui pensent que c'est la théorie qui doit fixer la grammaire, non l'esprit de la langue.
Cette dernière logique (du raisonnement, et non de la langue) est en fait illogique.  Sinon les grammairiens devraient aussi s'insurger contre "_bien que_ + subj."
Cette dérive ne me paraît explicable que par une volonté de "faire  savant", de vouloir faire de la langue un marqueur culturel.
On peut voir à ce sujet comment notre incroyable orthographe fut façonnée arbitrairement par des raisonneurs voulant faire savoir leur maîtrise du latin et du grec.

C'est pourquoi cette discussion sur _avant que / après que_, qui peut sembler picrocholine, me paraît en fait importante car elle pointe le hiatus éternel entre la règle comme marqueur culturel et la règle comme modèle représentant la réalité.

Incidemment, je ne partage que partiellement vos vues (point 7) sur une supposée "décadence de la langue".
Je préfère voir une majorité de blogueurs écrire notre langue en la massacrant plutôt que de voir une majorité de la population abandonner la langue écrite...


----------



## danielc

Concluez-vous que c'est plus usuel d'employer le subjonctif après _après que_? Distinguer-vous entre l'oral et l´écrit à ce sujet? J'ai tout lu ici, et dans le fil "français seulement". J'ai l'impression seulement que certains désirent admettre la possibilité d'utiliser le subjonctif. La première fois que j'ai vu le subjonctif après _après que _était en 2002, à Paris, dans un journal gratuit. Cette erreur m'a surpris. Je pense qu'il y a des différences régionales en ce qui concerne cet usage. Nous sommes conservateurs au Canada en ce qui concerne beaucoup de questions de français,à part la féminisation des titres. J'utilise exclusivement l'indicatif à l'oral et à l'écrit après _après que._ Je lis et j'entends d'habitude l'indicatif après cette locution au Canada_. _Les auteurs cités qui préfèrent le subjonctif sont tous Français (de France, comme nous aimons dire chez nous). Est-ce que l'on entend aussi des différences régionales aussi  au sein de l'Europe  ou l'Afrique francophone?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne saurais me prononcer pour l'Afrique francophone, mais en Europe cette faute est très répandue, de la France à la Belgique, en passant par la Suisse.



danielc said:


> Concluez-vous que c'est plus usuel d'employer le subjonctif après _après que_?


Certainement à l'oral, mais non à l'écrit, tout au moins dans les œuvres littéraires.


----------



## olivier68

"_Après que_" implique qu'une action a effectivement été réalisée auparavant : la logique implique donc l'indicatif. Mais il est exact que l'on trouve souvent le subjonctif (sans doute par analogie avec "_avant que_"), surtout à l'oral, rarement à l'écrit.
Dans son dictionnaire, Littré indique : "_Quoique très fréquent aujourd'hui, l'emploi du subjonctif  suivant *après que* reste condamné par les puristes_".
Dans sa grammaire, Grevisse écrit [$1082] : "_On observe une tendance, surtout forte depuis le deuxième tiers du XXème siècle, à faire suivre *après que* du subjoncti_f" (mais il faudrait compléter cette phrase par toutes les petites notes qu'il y met ;-)))

PS. Message croisé avec celui de MC


----------



## Bezoard

Néanmoins, cela fait partie des très rares exemples où il me semble que l'influence des grammairiens normatifs, qui ont constamment rappelé la règle, a eu un peu d'effet. Je crois (il faudrait une étude systématique de textes pour le confirmer) que la presse écrite a considérablement redressé la barre et réduit  les emplois "fautifs". Néanmoins, à l'oral, le subjonctif reste très répandu.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, je suis d'accord : à l'oral, c'est quotidien. A l'écrit… je ne sais… mais reste sans doute "répréhensible" dans les cadres "normatifs" que sont les enseignements académiques. Comme le disait MC, dans ce fil, il y a plusieurs années… il ne faut pas se risquer à y mettre un indicatif qui sera, je pense encore aujourd'hui, considéré comme une faute. 
Personnellement, je raye - dans ce contexte - le subjonctif dans tous les rapports de stage que je pré-relis... et explique le pourquoi aux auteurs.


----------



## jekoh

On a le choix d'utiliser le subjonctif, qui est beaucoup plus courant.

Et la plupart des grammaires ne le condamnent plus, donc ce n'est pas du tout une « erreur », voir Après que suivi de l’indicatif ou du subjonctif : quelles voies de ... et notamment l'évolution du Grevisse :


> il convient, en attendant que l'usage se soit nettement déclaré, de tenir cette construction pour fort suspecte d'incorrection (Grevisse 1949)
> 
> il conviendrait, en attendant que l'usage se soit nettement déclaré, de tenir pour suspecte la construction de après que avec le subjonctif. (Grevisse 1953, 1955, 1961, 1964)
> 
> Le cas reste controversé, mais ici, l'usage, ce tyran, impose sa loi ; il faut bien se résigner, en dépit qu'on en ait, à admettre après que avec le subjonctif, tant les exemples abondent. (Grevisse 1980)


----------

